# Foxtails in the eye



## dhansen (Jun 11, 2012)

Ugg!  One of my doelings had a foxtail stuck in her eyelid.  I gently pull it out and put some terramycin in it.  Since I can't get rid of all the foxtails, this is a regular thing around here!  Anything else I should be doing for her eye?


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 11, 2012)

Just keep putting the terramycin in and watch for infection. Sounds like you have it handled though.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Jun 12, 2012)

I had that happen twice last summer, and I did the same thing. Pulled it out, and I flushed the eye with Vetricyn eye wash. It cleared up in a couple of days. I hate foxtails. The goats had them in their eyes twice and my poor German Shepherd had dozens in between his toes, and several turned into abscesses. He spent most of the summer in pink doggie boots!


----------

